# Which one?



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

So if you could buy one of these, Which one will you buy and why?

SMOK H-PRIV 220W






Laisimo 200W L1





SnowWolf 200w TC


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

The H-Priv. Because it looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Laisimo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

The snow wolf and the laisimo are quality builds. I may be wrong but i think the same company makes both. I have the Laisimo - finish and quality is excellent. My 2c 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (25/5/16)

SMOK - 6 month life span
Laisimo - I have a cell phone thanks
Snow Wolf - Guaranteed Quality

Snow Wolf it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Cespian said:


> SMOK - 6 month life span
> Laisimo - I have a cell phone thanks
> Snow Wolf - Guaranteed Quality
> 
> Snow Wolf it is!


LOL
Why do you say 6 month life span for the smok?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/5/16)

Snow wolf on this one for me, heard mixed things about the Laisimo and no knowledge of the SMOK, but it does look good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> LOL
> Why do you say 6 month life span for the smok?



My personal experience with SMOK mods lol (besides the Koopor Plus; if you dont have a leaky atty/tank where juice can seep through the 6 million holes on the battery door).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (25/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Laisimo - I have a cell phone thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Cespian said:


> SMOK - 6 month life span
> Laisimo - I have a cell phone thanks
> Snow Wolf - Guaranteed Quality
> 
> Snow Wolf it is!


Haha @ the Laisimo! A mod with a 6 month lifespan is almost too long! It's a relic by then!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Snow Wolf 200W because I've had one and the quality is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

The Smok simply because it's soooo gorgeous! 
Only mod I'd be interested in besides it is the Sigelei 213.

@Cespian does the Smok 6month warrantee also apply to Koopor products too? I need to know before I make a warrantee claim with @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silent Echo (25/5/16)

I like the Laisimo. Its pretty much the Snow Wolf 200 with the nice screen. The Snow Wolf is also made by Laisimo.


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> The Smok simply because it's soooo gorgeous!
> Only mod I'd be interested in besides it is the Sigelei 213.
> 
> @Cespian does the Smok 6month warrantee also apply to Koopor products too? I need to know before I make a warrantee claim with @Stosta


Did the Koopor Mini (Legal Disclaimer - Referring to an item that I did not sell to you) break?!


----------



## Cespian (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> The Smok simply because it's soooo gorgeous!
> Only mod I'd be interested in besides it is the Sigelei 213.
> 
> @Cespian does the Smok 6month warrantee also apply to Koopor products too? I need to know before I make a warrantee claim with @Stosta



Dude, my experience, my opinion... please dont use my statement as binding lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Did the Koopor Mini (Legal Disclaimer - Referring to an item that I did not sell to you) break?!



No it's working fine, just checking my options out in case. BTW it's been working great since the day I didn't pick it up from your work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Dude, my experience, my opinion... please dont use my statement as binding lol



Oh now your on @Stosta's side huh? Next thing you will be claiming I didn't buy a device from you too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Oh now your on @Stosta's side huh? Next thing you will be claiming I didn't buy a device from you too!



How the hell did I end up in the middle of all of this. lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Cespian said:


> How the hell did I end up in the middle of all of this. lol




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Smok RTAs, yes those are great, I will personally never waste money on anything Smok makes with electronic circuitry in it again. Given the choice of these 3 mods I's probably go for the Snow Wolf, because it costs considerably less than the colour screen one. If I were to choose anything else then I'd pick something made by ELeaf or Joyetech.


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/5/16)

The lassimo looks really neat and they have a special at vape club R1350 i think it was but the only reason i would not get it is purely that screen is gonna chow my vaping time. Me vaping is more important than having a rev counter on my mod that shows what every other mod shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

R1300 for the Laisimo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Smok RTAs, yes those are great, I will personally never waste money on anything Smok makes with electronic circuitry in it again. Given the choice of these 3 mods I's probably go for the Snow Wolf, because it costs considerably less than the colour screen one. If I were to choose anything else then I'd pick something made by ELeaf or Joyetech.



I pray that they've hopefully fixed their quality issues as I've already pulled the trigger and bought a Smok mod
I have a Koopor mini and it works great, I just assumed that other Smok products were good too. Look where assuming got me now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I pray that they've hopefully fixed their quality issues as I've already pulled the trigger and bought a Smok mod
> I have a Koopor mini and it works great, I just assumed that other Smok products were good too. Look where assuming got me now


All the reviews I`ve read was outstanding and I am wanting the smok more as it is a beautiful mod and the newest of the 3. I think smok have sorted their issues but i might be wrong


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I pray that they've hopefully fixed their quality issues as I've already pulled the trigger and bought a Smok mod
> I have a Koopor mini and it works great, I just assumed that other Smok products were good too. Look where assuming got me now


Don't take my word for it, it just seems that I've just had bad luck with Smok. A lot of people have them and swear by the brand. The fact that Koopor advertises that their mods can be upgraded via usb but actually can't be upgraded in the real world makes me a bit upset. They can't even be charged via usb 

Here's hoping that your Smok experience is an awesome one


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> All the reviews I`ve read was outstanding and I am wanting the smok more as it is a beautiful mod and the newest of the 3. I think smok have sorted their issues but i might be wrong


I dunno, I'd personally wait a month or two for some real world feedback and not rely on reviews from people that only use these devices for a few hours and have to move on to the next thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't take my word for it, it just seems that I've just had bad luck with Smok. A lot of people have them and swear by the brand. The fact that Koopor advertises that their mods can be upgraded via usb but actually can't be upgraded in the real world makes me a bit upset. They can't even be charged via usb
> 
> Here's hoping that your Smok experience is an awesome one


I was also disappointed when I found out the Koopor can't upgrade via the USB even though they advertised it's possible. This doesn't fly well with me as i hate false advertising and/or misleading ads.
I have actually ordered the kit necessary to make firmware upgrades possible. It should be here in the next week or 2. Then we'll find out just how good my soldering is 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/5/16)

My vote would go to the snow wolf out of the 3. But if i may ask @RiaanRed why you only looking at those 3? Have you considered a Minkin.? The new v1.5 should be out next month.
Ive only heard great things on the minkin.


----------



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> The lassimo looks really neat and they have a special at vape club R1350 i think it was but the only reason i would not get it is purely that screen is gonna chow my vaping time. Me vaping is more important than having a rev counter on my mod that shows what every other mod shows.



I had the same impression regarding battery when i got mine but to my astonishment the battery life goes on and on and on lol. I am vaping that limitless with dual .25 SS at 80w and on a full charge it uses 25% of the battery from morning till pm.....go figure lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My vote would go to the snow wolf out of the 3. But if i may ask @RiaanRed why you only looking at those 3? Have you considered a Minkin.? The new v1.5 should be out next month.
> Ive only heard great things on the minkin.


I also looked at the minkin... Problem is RiaanRed can't wait for vape sh*t! I have this type of disorder where if I have money to spend on vape stuff, the money have to be gone and that same day I have to have my stuff...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

So I have spend some time in my mind... And I think I must just grow a pair and get the Sigelei 213?
I see Atomix is expecting their shipment on the 15th June. Hopefully I gan get a Gunmetal version before that.


----------



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> So I have spend some time in my mind... And I think I must just grow a pair and get the Sigelei 213?
> I see Atomix is expecting their shipment on the 15th June. Hopefully I gan get a Gunmetal version before that.



I think vapeclub has...


Oops.... They did a few hours ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> So I have spend some time in my mind... And I think I must just grow a pair and get the Sigelei 213?
> I see Atomix is expecting their shipment on the 15th June. Hopefully I gan get a Gunmetal version before that.


Sir vape has them for them, to think they were around R1700 which is a great price!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> I think vapeclub has...
> 
> 
> Oops.... They did a few hours ago
> ...


That SigeleI 213 is why I don't sleep easy after buying the Smok  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> I think vapeclub has...
> 
> 
> Oops.... They did a few hours ago
> ...


No Stock


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Sigelei


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Sir vape has them for them, to think they were around R1700 which is a great price!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No stock


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> No stock


Sorry, I also just checked their site and they are out. It's a good mod it was bound to sell out at that price.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Interesting question @RiaanRed 
Nice pics in the OP

I have not used either but have held the Snowwolf and the one with the big screen

Personally I would lean toward the SnowWolf on being tried and tested and built very well
A friend dropped the one with the screen and it cracked
Dont know about the smok but also had some issues with some earlier smok mods myself 

But I agree the smok one you posted does look very good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Silver said:


> Interesting question @RiaanRed
> Nice pics in the OP
> 
> I have not used either but have held the Snowwolf and the one with the big screen
> ...


Thank you for your opinion @Silver! Now I ask, SnowWolf or Sigelei?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank you for your opinion @Silver! Now I ask, SnowWolf or Sigelei?



Which one of the three is the Sigelei ?
I thought its the Smok, the one with the screen and the SnowWolf?
Am i missing something?
Lol, its been a longish day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Silver said:


> Which one of the three is the Sigelei ?
> I thought its the Smok, the one with the screen and the SnowWolf?
> Am i missing something?
> Lol, its been a longish day


It was between the original 3 then i saw a Sigelei 213 today and started crying!
So the Sigelei is now part of the Original 3 - then there was 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> It was between the original 3 then i saw a Sigelei 213 today and started crying!
> So the Sigelei is now part of the Original 3 - then there was 4
> View attachment 55539



Now the choice is easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now the choice is easy.
> View attachment 55540


Just a STUNNING looking device! Problem is... No one has stock


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Ah ok - that makes sense

Look i will say that my Sig 100+ has been one of the most reliable regulated mods I have
Daily service for probably well over a year. 
Never skips a beat and rugged as anything
Love it to bits
So if this new one is like my old one, then its a winner and you have a tough choice on your hands between the snow wolf and the Sig

I dont know, if it was me I would end up agonising for quite a while, read all the specs and then go hold them both at a shop and then decide... But by that time a new one would come out

Where's my Evod1 - i need a vape..... 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/5/16)

Its a tough call between the 213 and wolf. 
The wolf has been around a bit now but never gets old. Its just a beaut.
The 213 is new and offers all sorts of tc options and more, but i say is it more beautiful than the wolf? Im not sure... I think the novelty is a big selling point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Just a STUNNING looking device! Problem is... No one has stock



Stock should be a plenty in a day or so... 213's are in bound to a few of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stock should be a plenty in a day or so... 213's are in bound to a few of them!


Then I think I have finally made up my mind! Thank You @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stock should be a plenty in a day or so... 213's are in bound to a few of them!



RobFisherStockUpdate.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

I saw a pic of the Sig 213 with an orange aluminium shell and the drool just happened

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I saw a pic of the Sig 213 with an orange aluminium shell and the drool just happened
> 
> View attachment 55573


I also saw it.
That one is called Sigelei Fuchai 213!
Truly Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

I think i must be the only person who sees zero appeal in the Sig 213.


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

brotiform said:


> I think i must be the only person who sees zero appeal in the Sig 213.


Why don't you like it?


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

Well smok will be way cheaper than the other 2 sig is too expensive my choice would be smok or rx200s 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Why don't you like it?



It's solely based on the design , you know , subjective opinion and all that. 

My thoughts have nothing to do with the technical aspects of the device , just looks. 

Another great option is the RX200S , can be had with 3 batteries from Vape Club for R1480. I'm probably alone in that opinion though , but I find the RX200 ergonomically friendly and mine treats me well woth great battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

brotiform said:


> It's solely based on the design , you know , subjective opinion and all that.
> 
> My thoughts have nothing to do with the technical aspects of the device , just looks.
> 
> Another great option is the RX200S , can be had with 3 batteries from Vape Club for R1480. I'm probably alone in that opinion though , but I find the RX200 ergonomically friendly and mine treats me well woth great battery life.


I value your opinion! The only problem I have with the rx200 is size, it's to bulky for me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

No problem bud , no doubt the Sig is a great performing device and you're gonna love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

I have got to agree with @RiaanRed on the RX200. I have one and while I get great battery life using it, it's big and bulky and not an easy carry. My Koopor mini, while small and easy to lug around the battery doesn't get me through a heavy day of vaping before dying on me.

This was why I was looking for a 2 battery mod, hoping to kind of walk the middle ground between good battery and easy to carry. The Sig or Smok look like they will fit the criteria.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

That's why i love Minikins

Reactions: Like 1


----------

